# Favorite 1K Stone



## wsfarrell (Jun 8, 2012)

Just noticed that Dave is selling two 1k stones: a no-name that looks vaguely like a King/Ice Bear, and a chosera. This prompted a question: what is he keeping? I'd like to ask what is Dave's (and everyone else's) favorite 1k. I know there will be a lot of "it depends" answers, so I'll be as specific as possible:

What is the 1k-ish stone you use most often on double-bevel carbon gyuto-like knives, 210mm-270mm?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the bester 1200.

But I'm no crazy stone user, to be honest I mostly use a Imanishi 1k/6k combo stone just for convenience. It was cheap and the 1k is a pretty good bevel setter and the 6k is OK. I finish up on a strop kit from Dave that's awesome and leaves knives pretty darn sharp.


----------



## Schtoo (Jun 8, 2012)

King Hyper Hard #1000, King Neo #800, King Deluxe #1000, King Deluxe #800, King Deluxe #700, King Deluxe #1200, Sigma Power #1000 oversize, Sigma Power #1000 hard, Sigma Power #1000 soft, Sigma Power Oribest #1000, Sigma Power Select II #1000, Sigma Power Select II #1200, Sigma Power 3F Carbon #700, Shapton M5 #1000, Shapton Kuromaku #1000, Shapton #1000 Professional, Shapton Glass Stone #1000, Chosera #1000, Naniwa Superstone #1000, Naniwa vitrified #1000(?), Arashiyama #1000, Bester #700, Bester #1000, Bester #1200, Norton #1000, Suehiro New Cerax #1000, Suehiro Cerax #1000, Suehiro Professional #1000, Suehiro Deluxe #1000, Suehiro Cerax #700, Suehiro Taiga #1000 and iWood Sintered Diamond #1000.

Which favourite am I supposed to pull out of that crowd? 


Current edge on my monosteel Gyuto was put there by the Suehiro Taiga. All by itself. I'd guess the finish and edge left compares well with a 5K Chosera, but took only a little longer than a 1K Chosera to do it's job.

Not my favourite stone by a long shot, but it's the one I used last time. 

Stu.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 8, 2012)

i like the King 800 more than any 1000 i've used, to this point.


----------



## Cadillac J (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the Bester 1200...alhtough the only other 1K stone I've used is a Norton, I just don't see any reason to get something besides the Bester. Cuts pretty good, has great feeback and is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 8, 2012)

Should I admit I've been leaning towards Shapton, and not because of performance; rather laziness.....


----------



## Chifunda (Jun 8, 2012)

Cadillac J said:


> Love the Bester 1200...alhtough the only other 1K stone I've used is a Norton, I just don't see any reason to get something besides the Bester. Cuts pretty good, has great feedback and is relatively inexpensive.



Ditto...on all counts.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 8, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i like the King 800 more than any 1000 i've used, to this point.


This is interesting because I've been playing with a king 800 and it's working well for my carbon steels.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2012)

I have only used a Chosera 1k thus far, I don't have any complaints other than the green staining kitchen towels.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 8, 2012)

My two favorites are Bester 1200x & King 1200x.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 8, 2012)

Surprised to see all the King love....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 8, 2012)

I probably shouldn't say this, because I don't want to get backed into another shoe-throwing-contest(please don't).

But my favorite 1k stone I've ever used is the ******** 1k. I've not used the JNS 1k, but if it's similar yet better than the ******** as some claim, it's got to be a damn fine stone. I was surprised by that one.

Don't have one, though--I can't justify getting a good 1k with what I do. I use a Shapton Pro 1k, because it works, and it's hard. The Bester 1200 has that sweet feel, but I like em hard and fast.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 8, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> But my favorite 1k stone I've ever used is the ******** 1k. I've not used the JNS 1k, but if it's similar yet better than the ******** as some claim, it's got to be a damn fine stone.


Huh. I'd be skeptical about that coming from most anyone but you, given how little else I've heard. That's interesting. I wonder where he's sourcing.


----------



## wsfarrell (Jun 8, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> Surprised to see all the King love....



I really like my King 1k. Cheap, feels good, cuts well. Looks like I'm going to have check out the Bester 1200 though.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 8, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Huh. I'd be skeptical about that coming from most anyone but you, given how little else I've heard. That's interesting. I wonder where he's sourcing.



I wonder why I haven't heard more about it. I know they are around.


----------



## richinva (Jun 8, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I probably shouldn't say this, because I don't want to get backed into another shoe-throwing-contest(please don't).
> 
> But my favorite 1k stone I've ever used is the ******** 1k. I've not used the JNS 1k, but if it's similar yet better than the ******** as some claim, it's got to be a damn fine stone. I was surprised by that one.
> 
> Don't have one, though--I can't justify getting a good 1k with what I do. I use a Shapton Pro 1k, because it works, and it's hard. The Bester 1200 has that sweet feel, but I like em hard and fast.



I can't read this. Did you insert all the asterisks or did you get censored? Curious as to what you're talking about.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 8, 2012)

Ditto what Richinva said.

-AJ


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 8, 2012)

He's talking about the ******* 1k stone over at CKTG.


----------



## richinva (Jun 8, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> He's talking about the ******** 1k stone over at CKTG.



Thank you.


----------



## mainaman (Jun 8, 2012)

I use 1k JNS on knives, like it the best of the bunch I have tried


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 9, 2012)

Well not to be overlooked in the shadow of the 1200,the Bester 1000 is one of my favorite 1K stones.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 9, 2012)

JNS1k followed by the Bester 1200.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2012)

i love my bester 1000. im gonna have to check out that legendary 1200. i know theres higher quality stones on the market but bester works so well i see no need to upgrade. atleast in the low grits.


----------



## Birnando (Jun 9, 2012)

My trusted Chosera 1K is the one I prefer
Razors or knifes, the Chosera shines either way.
Shapton Pro is decent too, as is the Suehiro 1K.
The Naniwa Super stones are not, IMHO, suited all that well for knives.


----------

